# Any attractive girls in here



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

100 bucks for some pics of you hot P-fury girls. They must be posted in this thread. You must be in a bikini or skimpy clothing of some sort. Those are the rules.

Come on now don't be shy.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

you're such a dork


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

get a hooker, bro.
wes


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Either you are a huge nerd, or you are on Big-Boys.com too often!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

adultswim said:


> 100 bucks for some pics of you hot P-fury girls. They must be posted in this thread. You must be in a bikini or skimpy clothing of some sort. Those are the rules.
> 
> Come on now don't be shy.


Dude Go to Vegas


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Either you are a huge nerd, or you are on Big-Boys.com too often!


dont they go hand in hand?!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

[email protected] is my paypal i will be expecting the $100 ASAP!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

no attractive girls on here would do something like that...even if it's for $100 or more.
besides...they'll probably want pics of you in return doing the same thing....ahahaha


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> you're such a dork


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

maniac_richboy said:


> no attractive girls on here would do something like that...even if it's for $100 or more.
> besides...they'll probably want pics of you in return doing the same thing....ahahaha


for $100, im a hot girl... send me my money, k thx!


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> no attractive girls on here would do something like that...even if it's for $100 or more.
> besides...they'll probably want pics of you in return doing the same thing....ahahaha


for $100, im a hot girl... send me my money, k thx!
[/quote]

hahaa...i would send you the money, but i'm not the one asking for hot pics of girls.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW!!! what next, I mean seriously! AHAHHAH


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

adultswim said:


> 100 bucks for some pics of you hot P-fury girls. They must be posted in this thread. You must be in a bikini or skimpy clothing of some sort. Those are the rules.
> 
> Come on now don't be shy.


Post your credit card #, type, and expiry date. I want a picture of it too to verify. I also want your security 3 digit number on the signature panel.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 100 bucks for some pics of you hot P-fury girls. They must be posted in this thread. You must be in a bikini or skimpy clothing of some sort. Those are the rules.
> 
> Come on now don't be shy.


Post your credit card #, type, and expiry date. I want a picture of it too to verify. I also want your security 3 digit number on the signature panel.








[/quote]
YGPM! do I get to request different positions?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 100 bucks for some pics of you hot P-fury girls. They must be posted in this thread. You must be in a bikini or skimpy clothing of some sort. Those are the rules.
> 
> Come on now don't be shy.


Post your credit card #, type, and expiry date. I want a picture of it too to verify. I also want your security 3 digit number on the signature panel.








[/quote]

And someone called her a man in another thread. This post shows shes a TRUE female.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> [email protected] is my paypal i will be expecting the $100 ASAP!


This is what I was looking for. Not your a dork. I know I'm a dork. Just post those pics baby. I heard Karen was a dude too so I don't want your pic karen ok.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

adultswim said:


> [email protected] is my paypal i will be expecting the $100 ASAP!


This is what I was looking for. Not your a dork. I know I'm a dork. Just post those pics baby. I heard Karen was a dude too so I don't want your pic karen ok.
[/quote]

And what I was looking for is $100 via paypal. GOGOGO, time is $.... send send send,,,


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> [email protected] is my paypal i will be expecting the $100 ASAP!


This is what I was looking for. Not your a dork. I know I'm a dork. Just post those pics baby. I heard Karen was a dude too so I don't want your pic karen ok.
[/quote]

And what I was looking for is $100 via paypal. GOGOGO, time is $.... send send send,,,
[/quote]

If you post a pick with your dick in her ass I just might!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> 100 bucks for some pics of you hot P-fury girls. They must be posted in this thread. You must be in a bikini or skimpy clothing of some sort. Those are the rules.
> 
> Come on now don't be shy.


Post your credit card #, type, and expiry date. I want a picture of it too to verify. I also want your security 3 digit number on the signature panel.








[/quote]

And someone called her a man in another thread. This post shows shes a TRUE female.
[/quote]

NOw that is funny. woman are focused on money and know how to get it


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> you're such a dork


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


>


HAHAHA thats funny. I see Gordeez is known as the local drunk perhaps I should be known as the local pervert.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

adultswim said:


> [email protected] is my paypal i will be expecting the $100 ASAP!


I heard Karen was a dude too so I don't want your pic karen ok.
[/quote]
Wow...you dont want my pic? Finally the board has changed its mind! Yay!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

For $100, you can go on a porn site and see all the chicks nekked and in bikini. Why bother?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> For $100, you can go on a porn site and see all the chicks nekked and in bikini. Why bother?


Because this way hes giving us women a chance to use his credit card







, but as you can see he's not puttin' out...probably typical in how he is normally


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> 100 bucks for some pics of you hot P-fury girls. They must be posted in this thread. You must be in a bikini or skimpy clothing of some sort. Those are the rules.
> 
> Come on now don't be shy.


Post your credit card #, type, and expiry date. I want a picture of it too to verify. I also want your security 3 digit number on the signature panel.








[/quote]

And someone called her a man in another thread. This post shows shes a TRUE female.
[/quote]
Trust me Ms Natt is a dude :nod:


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

ms natt has a myspace page


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Man are you that desperate??


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> ms natt has a myspace page


are u allowed to post that? (ms natt has a myspace page)


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i didnt post a link to it, ive just seen it before and dont even have the link to it anymore.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> And someone called her a man in another thread. This post shows shes a TRUE female.


Trust me Ms Natt is a dude :nod:
[/quote]

Some people dont seem to believe, so I hope he posts that pic that he has in the Staff room, that skirt with those hairy legs was hilarious!!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> [email protected] is my paypal i will be expecting the $100 ASAP!


I heard Karen was a dude too so I don't want your pic karen ok.
[/quote]
Wow...you dont want my pic? Finally the board has changed its mind! Yay!
[/quote]

I don't want it because your a dude.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

adultswim said:


> [email protected] is my paypal i will be expecting the $100 ASAP!


I heard Karen was a dude too so I don't want your pic karen ok.
[/quote]
Wow...you dont want my pic? Finally the board has changed its mind! Yay!
[/quote]

I don't want it because your a dude.
[/quote]

Then why does she go by Karen and Ms. Natteri???


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

piranhaqueen said:


> [email protected] is my paypal i will be expecting the $100 ASAP!


I heard Karen was a dude too so I don't want your pic karen ok.
[/quote]
Wow...you dont want my pic? Finally the board has changed its mind! Yay!
[/quote]

I don't want it because your a dude.
[/quote]

Then why does she go by Karen and Ms. Natteri???
[/quote]

Because HE wants to be a SHE. GET IT!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> ms natt has a myspace page


are u allowed to post that? (ms natt has a myspace page)
[/quote]

ive seen the link to that somewhere...lol


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Tinkerbelle and Dracofish and WilliamBradley are all pretty easy on the eyes...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Tinkerbelle and Dracofish and WilliamBradley are all pretty easy on the eyes...


How do you know this???









I want pics...and I want 'em NOW.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Tinkerbelle and Dracofish and WilliamBradley are all pretty easy on the eyes...


Tink







I think its the hair


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i have ms natts link but i think she wigged out last time someone posted it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> i have ms natts link but i think she wigged out last time someone posted it.


Thats kind of stalkerish if you still have it...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

someone on here gave me it a long time ago, and it's not hard to find. you've got pfury friends on it. i'm not gonna post it, thats your business.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

POST [email protected][email protected]


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

heres my picture. send me a PM to set up payment plans...
View attachment 79827


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

for $100 ill have 1 of my chicks poseing with a sign with your member name on it!! and trust me she is Hott


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> for $100 ill have 1 of my chicks poseing with a sign with your member name on it!! and trust me she is Hott










Ive seen one in the thong before...Guiddy Up!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> for $100 ill have 1 of my chicks poseing with a sign with your member name on it!! and trust me she is Hott


Not that I'm gonna do it...But just out of curiousity...Lets see the pics of your chicks.


----------

